# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  هل تحضر عرسك الملائكة ؟ أم الجن والشياطين؟؟

## رامي مهدي محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة على اشرف الانبياء والمرسلين حبيب اله العالمين ابي القاسم محمد , اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمداخواني أخواتي موضوعي اليوم واجد حساس ولكن كلنا يتمنى أن تكون خاتمته خيرا..وانا واثق من ذلك بأنكم تريدون :bigsmile: 
في الحقيقة شيء أتعب قلبي ولكن ليس بقدر ما أتعب مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان عج.
وهو (الطيران والدي جي) في الاعراس 
أحترم شعور كل عروس ومعرس وأقول من أعمق نقطة في قلبي الله يوفقك ويرزقكم بالخلف الصالح من أنصار محمد واله عليهم السلام..
أنا لا جيت أفكر لحفلة العرس أبغا البركة والا الاستعراض منهو يجيب أحسن طقاقه أو عرضة..
سمعت مرة في محاضرة مو متذكر الخطيب ولكن أنه كان شخصا من الشيعة يستمع للغناء (بما معناتهه) ظهر له رجل وقال له الى متى وأنت تتشبه بيزيد؟؟؟؟؟؟ ذهل الشاب المهم عرف ان الي طلع له هذا امام زمانه.. 
كلنا نقول بأنها ليلة العمر والفرحة وحدة طيب خليها ثنتين..
دائما هناك بديل (فيه ملايات يدقون على قرب ماي ويغنون بأغاني أهل البيت ع  فــــــــــــــــــــقط)
طيب هدولا زينين بدل أغاني عبدالمجيد وعتاب والحبربش
صدقوني سمعت قصص واجد على الي حطو أغاني فعرسهم الي توفت وهي ترقص على الكوشه والا توفت قبل ما تطلع للكوشه
والا شالو الرجال من العرس (الشرطة ووووووووالخ وكلنا
سمعنا بها الشي..
وين الوعي والبركة والتوفيق والتواضع وعدم النظر الى فلانه وش سوت أو غيرها .. الى متى؟؟
أنا ما أحاسب شخص معين وانما من باب الواجب كفرد من المجتمع ابتغاء مرضات الله ولا أحد فينا يقدر ينكر ان الي قاعد يصير في الديرة من اللي ذكرته غلط.
وان الاسلام ما أمر بهذا..
أترك التعليق لكم على هذا الموضوع ومعاي بالمنتدى نساء عفيفات وذووي خبرة ودرايه بيفيدووكم أكثر مني..
خلاصة (وفر شوية فلوس وروح بها زيارة لمكان مقدس بشهر العسل تكمل البركة) عندي واجد بهالموضوع ولكن أترك التعليقات لكم أحبتي في الله,,
المشكلة الثانية :
طلعت ظاهرة (أكسرو ضهر المعرس ترى عنده فلوس)
عندي سؤال (هذه الفلوس مو الى بنتكم تتمتع ويا رجلها بها بطريقتهم؟؟؟)
طيب , ليش بوفيهات مكلفة في الخطوبة غير الشبكات ألماس ؟؟
بعد ما كنه نشتري الذهب الاصفر ونمشي على الاعراف البسيطة الي عندنا.. (كيك عصيرات ومكسرات وفواكه وبخور وماي ورد) غير ان الشيخ بيقرأ عند لرجال مقطع من الابيات تبعث السرور والراحة ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد ,على الرجال المقبل على حياة جديدة ويخش على البنت واثنينهم اختفت عواينهم صارو شخوط من الحياء والضحكة (هذه الي تبرد القلب) (لو سمحتو الرجال لاتفكرو بالثانية ترى عندكم الخير والبركة وحدة تكفي)هههههههههه
المهم أعزائي ترى الخير والبركة والرحمة طريقهم سهل جدا 
فقط مــــــــــن تواضــــــــع للــــــــــــــــــه رفعه,,
ولا ننسى بأن الله لايحب المسرفين ..(ان المبذرين كانوا اخوان الشياطين..الاية)
وأسأل الله العلي القدير السميع البصير لي ولكم أن يرزقنا خير الدنيا والاخرة ويبارك لنا في أولادنا وزوجاتنا ويحسن خاتمتنا
على ولاية محمد وال محمد..
لا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم خصوصا (في ظهر الغيب) وصلاة الليل.. :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :amuse:

----------

أنيـ القلب ـن (05-02-2011), 

ورده محمديه (05-10-2011), 

السيـدة (05-04-2011), 

بسمة قلبي (05-02-2011)

----------


## صوب المزن

موضوع جدير بالمناقشة أخي العزيز ولكن قد أسمعت لو ناديت حيا ولكن لاحياة لمن تنادي، وأنا واحدة من النساء كرهت حضور الأعراس لما أجده من الظوهر والسلوكيات الغير منضبضة بحجة الفرح ،تناسين أن الإنسان المؤمن يجب أن يكون متوازنا في فرحه وفي حزنه،أو البعض يتذرع بقوله كل الناس تعمل كذا إذا ما عملنا زيهم بنصير شاذين..وهذا القاعدة يعمل بها في أغلب الظواهر التي في المجتمع سواء كانت ظواهر إيجابية أو سلبية لأننا نملك روح انهزامية..ويهمنا رضا الناس من الدرجة الأولى..أما بالنسبة لخصوص مايحدث من الأعراس  فكلامي موجه للطبقة الملتزمة على وجه التحديد والتي تقول نحن  لا نستخدم آلات اللهو ،طيب هذا جيد ولكن لماذا صوت المضخمات عالي جداا لدرجة يهز الآذان وصوت الضرب عل الأغراش  أعلى  منه لدرجة لانسمع مايقال  ثم تأتي بعض النساء وبذلك اللباس العاري وتبدأ بالرقص على أغاني أهل البيت على حد قولهم أهذا يناسب أهل البيت  وهل ذكر أهل البيت يذكر بهذه الطريقة الصاخبة  ويتخلله رقص  أم ذكرهم يستلزم الأدب  هذا فضلا عن دخول بعض الرجال في وسط النساء والمغنية لازالت تغني هذا طبعا لاشك فيه من المحرمات ..هذا بعض مارأيته في بعض الأعراس التي نادرا ماأحضرها..وأشكرك أخي لطرح الموضوع..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*بنفتي شوي* 

*الات: يجوز للمرأة أن تضرب باالطبل وأن تغني الغناء المباح في مدح اهل البيت عليهم السلام* 
*أما االدف الطيران ونحوه من آلات الطرب : فلا يجوز استعماله ..*

*وأما الرقص : فلا يجوز امام المحارم ولا أمام النساء لما في ذلك من الفتنة المحرمة* 
*التي قد تُطغي القلوب من خلال التكسر والتمايل والتثني في البدن*
*تكسر المرأة وتمايلها من العورة التي لا يجوز لها أن تظهرها إلا لزوجها* 
*( الا في حاله واحده اذا كان الرقص يعبر عن فرحه*

*نبتدي صلب الموضوع :في بنات وايد ماشاء الله عليهم متواضعين ولا تحب لليله عرسها تحضرها الشياطين*
*وتكتفي باموالد اهل البيت عليهم السلام* 
*لكن ويش انتجيه للاسف ما احد يحضر هذا الزواج ...*
*المخزي الناس صارت تسئل قبل لا تروح الصاله من فرقتهم ؟!!= الطقاقه* 
*عجبتهم بيروحو .. ما عجبتهم ولا فيهم هز ورقص ما يروحو* 

*واذا كل ولابد تحضري عرس ناس تعز عليك وذخلتي وشفتي منكر (باركي لهم وطلعي* 

*اعتقد لو كل بنت تزوجت ما همها رضى الناس ولا المطاهروتخلي ليلتها تحضرها الملائكة راح تبدى شوي شوي تخف* 
*الطاهرة الفسوق في مايحدت فهده الليله من تعري وصرف اموال الهائله على خرطي* 
*لكن هيهات هذا يصير بتقول البنت لا بسوي وبسوي عشان الكل يحضر عرسي وخلي الكل يتكلم عن ليلتي>>امحق* 
*والعجب العجب تأجيل موعد زوجها عشان الطقاقه محجوزه السنه قدام* 
*ولا اهل العروس والمعرس ما يقل فستانها عن 2000 او اكثر عشان الليله وحده بعدين زباله(كرمكم الله* 
*ترا مو بس البنات حتى الشباب بدت طاهرة الفرقه عندهم والا القنابل الناريه ما تقل عن 100 الوحده* 
*لا واحيان يكون في كل قنبله سب ونعل الى اهل المعرسين (لاانه ناس ما تدري وتختلع* 
*ويتاجر ويسلف هذيك السياره بس عشان ينزف فيها* 
*ليش ما تكون هذه الموال تروح في مثل هذه الليله الى الفقراء* 

*لكن ماخفي كان اعظم* *...ادري انه في بنات والشباب ما راح يعجبهم كلامي (لكن الله يهدي الجميع* 
*..............*
*طلعت ظاهرة (أكسرو ضهر المعرس ترى عنده فلوس)*
*عندي سؤال (هذه الفلوس مو الى بنتكم تتمتع ويا رجلها بها بطريقتهم؟؟؟)*
*هذا شي يعتمد على البنت نفسها تقدر تخف من طلاباتها وتقدر بعد تقنع اهلها وهذا شي يخصها هي وتحمل مسؤوليته*
*اكتفي بهدا* 
*وعذراً على الإطالة*
*((رامي مهدي* 
*طرح في محله وحساس* 
*بوركت عليه* 
*موفق*

----------


## رامي مهدي محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين
تسلمو خواتي ( صوب المزن وأنين القلب) ما أحد يستغني عن خواته أشكركم على تواجدكم وعلى تعليقكم الفعال..
موفقات لكل خير..

----------


## السيـدة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اخي رامي حطيت ايدك على الجرح هذا الموضوع سبب لي كثير من المشاكل مع اهلي بسبب رفضي لحضور اعراسهم المليئة بالموسيقى ويا ويل اللي ماترقص في عرسهم يحاربوها كأنها والعياذ بالله مسوية جريمة
اخي انت ماقصرت في طرح الموضوع وكذلك الاخت انين القلب وصوت المزن
جزاكم الله خير قلتوا اللي كنت ابي اقوله والله يهدي الجميع
اسألكم الدعاء

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

موضوع بالفعل مثير  
مو عارفة من وين أبدأ ....عندي كلام وااايد إن شاء الله أقدر أوصله  
في مرة رحت عرس أبن عمتي ...يعني رحنا للعروس وكنا طبعاً نعتبر من الاهل يعني كنا مستعدين ... 
لكن تفاجئنا أن العرس فيه موسيقة صاخبة وأغاني لهو فأنصدمنا وما قدرنا ندخل داخل الصالة فعلى طول أتصلت على زوجي علشان ييجي ياخذني لكن قال لي أنه بيتأخر قلت له ليش توك رايح مداك تبتعد قال لان الشوارع زحمة مرررة وضليت طول الوقت في الساحة الخارجية للصالة انتظره  
وكانت الصالة فااااضية لان كل إلي يجون على طول يطلعوا لان فيه موسيقة <<<<<<<< يعني بالعكس صارت إليً تجيب لها موسيقة صاخبة وأغاني لهو ما أحد يروح لها  
أني ولله الحمد في عائلتنا يوجد بعض التحفظ يعني مستحيل نجيب طيران ولا أغاني مطربين .......... 
لكن الدي جي ما أشوف فيه عيب إذا كان أناشيد إسلامية أو مواليد على أهل البيت <<<صح لو لا  
وصراحة يهمني رأيكم ... هل الدي جي حرام ؟ 
خصوصاً في هذا الزمن إلي كل شيء فيه صار غالي حتى إلي تجيب لها ملاية تتشرط عليها إذا عروستين تأخذ عليها الدبل يعني الضعف 
وبالنسبة للرقص ما أختلف معاكم عليه في حرمته ... ومثل ما قالت الاخت السيدة الوحدة صارت ما تحبت تروح أعراس والسبب الرقص إذا ما رقصتي يزعلون <<<مشكلة والله خل يزعلون تورطنا بهم  :weird:  
إن شاء الله أكون ما طولت عليكم

----------


## رامي مهدي محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم      والصلاة على خير الانام محمد واله الطيبين الكرام
ما قصرتي أختي السيدة ولكن البعض ينسى أنه (لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق)
منهو الي بيشفع الينه ومن الي بيرحمنا ان شاء الله ويشملنا بكرمه
أنا ما أروح أجهز لروحي عذاب على حساب فلان وعلان
انت صح والا بيزعل خليه يزعل وادعي لهم بالهداية على طول وتأكدي قرار عدم الذهاب لأماكن فيها لهو بحد ذاته (لا تأخذك في الله لومت لائم) لانك تخلقت بأخلاق الزهراء عليها السلام ووهبتي عمركي لخدمة أهل البيت عليهم السلام والمجتمع فلا على قولتنا لا تدقي خبر رحم الله والديش والله يوفقش لكل خير ويحقق مرادش
مشكورة..

----------


## رامي مهدي محمد

أختي الفاضلة البسمة الحمراء
شكرا لمروركي ومشاركتكي العطرة ..
صح الي سويتيه أختي والله يحفظك ويثبتك على ولاية محمد واله امين
الدي جي اللهوي هو موضوع حديثنا أما الاسلامي لم أسمع بحرمته
ولكن الوحدة شتسوي الدي جي مكلف بعد
يعني الملاية اذا بتاخذ من 2500 الى 3000 وهذا الي شفته أكيد أفضل 
ومهما كان اختيار الوحدة شرط انها ما تعصي ربهها الحمد لله الله بيطرح البركة عليها وهي ليلة في العمر مو كل يوم الواحد او الوحدة بيتزوجو
أشكرك جدا على مشاركتك وعلى فكرة الوحدة تتأكد اذا في العرس الفلاني طيران وموسيقى أو لا علشان ماتتورط مرة ثانيه يعني هذه خطوه للمستقبل..
الله يوفقش لكل خير ..  وهنيئا لكم

----------

